
On Troll Hugging, Hole Digging, and Improving Open Source Communities (2017) - xisukar
https://perl6.party/post/On-Troll-Hugging-Hole-Digging-and-Improving-Open-Source-Communities
======
lizmat
Some additional info on this excellent article: Zoffix worked very hard on
giving Perl 6 a different name. At that time however, the Perl 6 community was
not ready for that yet. Which resulted in Zoffix leaving the Perl 6 community.

In October 2019, the Perl 6 community decided that a rename of the language
would be in the best interest of everybody involved. Since then, the language
is called "Raku" ([https://raku.org](https://raku.org)).

Zoffix is still sorely missed.

------
pickdenis
Interesting how the author used himself as the antagonist in some of these
situations. Good article.

